# Four Rivers Lottery Results



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Laurie, thanks for passing on this info, beats waiting for an email.


No Middle Fork at our house,...................Again


But we did get a late season Main trip!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I failed on MF and Middle Fork, had my whole family apply all negative. Lame


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for posting. Negative here to.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

No Selway for me! For like 7 years in a row. 
At least this year I did not have to wait and check the mailbox daily.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It's nice not to have the waiting game. We failed on all counts also. It'll be interesting to see how the results come out, if there are any anomalies, glitches, or general screw-ups for their first time.

Laurie, silence (in your results) means you don't want to be barraged by begging boaters on the Buzz with a possible "successful"????


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Our crew all failed. But thank god for my gf. She must have amazing karma. Goin Middle Forkin! Sorry to those that lost,i felt the exact same way when i opened up the email and saw the 4 matching 'loser' emails.....


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

BarryDingle said:


> Our crew all failed. But thank god for my gf. She must have amazing karma. Goin Middle Forkin! Sorry to those that lost,i felt the exact same way when i opened up the email and saw the 4 matching 'loser' emails.....


Congrats, you better bring a nice TR back!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Laurie, silence (in your results) means you don't want to be barraged by begging boaters on the Buzz with a possible "successful"????


 
She did word that very carefully! 

I am going to assume she was successful and be the first to beg....Can I Go???


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

I was denied for both the Selway and MF... a couple days after we applied, my boss informed me she couldn't grant any more vacation days for our group in June and July... so its for the best.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

F'd again.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Rich said:


> She did word that very carefully!
> 
> I am going to assume she was successful and be the first to beg....Can I Go???


Rich from Boulder? Jerry's friend?


----------



## striker (Aug 22, 2007)

Rejected,


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nope...x4


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Rich - misery loves company. It's the 9th year I've been denied a Selway.


----------



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

*Success!*

This is the first year I applied. I drew a middle fork salmon launch date in mid July. Anybody floated it around that time? I'm stoked!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

BarryDingle said:


> Rich from Boulder? Jerry's friend?


 
Yeah! Don't want to blow your alias, but we were on a 4th of July Green trip in 2008 that involved a lot of alcohol and mosquitos.


----------



## Newty (Mar 31, 2009)

No dice for me, 12 years strait. wife, parents, bro, and 8 cousins all denied again. We did draw 4 MF's as a group last year so I guess karma bit us back this year


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Nada. I've only drawn once in 15 years. I'm always amazed how many first time applicants actually draw year over year. 

Hopefully they'll post the stats for this year like they have in the past. With the ability to apply for each river individually, I think the chance of getting a permit just went down significantly for the Main. 

Guess it's time I reserve an open spot for a pre-season Main float.


----------



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a good guide book for the MF?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

windriver said:


> Can anybody recommend a good guide book for the MF?


IMO,definitely go with the Rivermaps style book for the MF. Lotta people in my group didn't like the Leidecker guide. Great pics and good for geologists though.....


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

windriver said:


> Can anybody recommend a good guide book for the MF?


You have a lot of guts posting the successful permit draw in the not so happy thread! lol

But to answer your question get this: Map & Guide Books

Also get the case for the maps, it fits nicely and saves your maps from getting drenched


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Rich said:


> Yeah! Don't want to blow your alias, but we were on a 4th of July Green trip in 2008 that involved a lot of alcohol and mosquitos.


Another friend of papa-jer! Small boating world.

On river books, I liked Leideckers far and away better than the River Maps. Much more comprehensive, esp for those looking for surf holes which he shows all over the place. A lot more info if you want it. I didn't really care for the detailed sketches of rapids, they didn't really help me. I like that they tried that, maybe they'll get more intuitive, it's hard to say.

I offer as a beggar-boater many rewards for you and your trip, if you take me and my little cat Mothra on a MF trip right after Memorial day, or ANY Selway. I can't carry a ton, but I work hard and am a good safety boat since Mothra can dance around like the nimble feline he is. And I do have a good supply of group gear if needed. Available to help in any planning as needed. Huge van can shuttle 7 people and gear, plus trailer.


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> Another friend of papa-jer! Small boating world.
> 
> On river books, I liked Leideckers far and away better than the River Maps. Much more comprehensive, esp for those looking for surf holes which he shows all over the place. A lot more info if you want it. I didn't really care for the detailed sketches of rapids, they didn't really help me. I like that they tried that, maybe they'll get more intuitive, it's hard to say.
> 
> I offer as a beggar-boater many rewards for you and your trip, if you take me and my little cat Mothra on a MF trip right after Memorial day, or ANY Selway. I can't carry a ton, but I work hard and am a good safety boat since Mothra can dance around like the nimble feline he is. And I do have a good supply of group gear if needed. Available to help in any planning as needed. Huge van can shuttle 7 people and gear, plus trailer.


I too am a river friend of Jerry's and can vouch for crazy lhowemt. She's really a kayaker stuck on a cat...  she abides by the "surfers in the back' rule and is pure entertainment.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

windriver said:


> This is the first year I applied. I drew a middle fork salmon launch date in mid July. Anybody floated it around that time? I'm stoked!


 Yep, after the fourth is touch and go from boundry creek (gets low in some places) but you can fly into a landing strip and get the last 2/3 or so of the float. Flying in aint so bad cuz it offsets the schuttle. Watch the snow melt and river flows. If the snows goes fast then start planning a fly in early. If river flow is constant and weather is cool the boundry creek is good but be prepare for a boney first part and plan a extra day for the slower float. Just pry for cool long spring.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

kazak4x4 said:


> You have a lot of guts posting the successful permit draw in the not so happy thread! lol
> 
> But to answer your question get this: Map & Guide Books
> 
> Also get the case for the maps, it fits nicely and saves your maps from getting drenched


thems the best books out there.. that I've seen anyway.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

kazak4x4 said:


> You have a lot of guts posting the successful permit draw in the not so happy thread! lol
> 
> But to answer your question get this: Map & Guide Books
> 
> Also get the case for the maps, it fits nicely and saves your maps from getting drenched


 
I used these maps for the Grand Canyon, but was disappointed their MF Salmon map did not include Marsh Creek.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Yep, after the fourth is touch and go from boundry creek (gets low in some places) but you can fly into a landing strip and get the last 2/3 or so of the float. Flying in aint so bad cuz it offsets the schuttle. Watch the snow melt and river flows. If the snows goes fast then start planning a fly in early. If river flow is constant and weather is cool the boundry creek is good but be prepare for a boney first part and plan a extra day for the slower float. Just pry for cool long spring.


A lot of people "deadhead" to Indian Cr, just meaning they go with minimal gear/weight and have the supplies flown into there. The dates you all are talking about being worried about flows seem early from other boaters I've talked to, but it all depends on the weather/flows and your own type of rig and gear preferences. After all, people boat from Boundary through August, September, and even later, it's just not always a straightforward load the kitchen sink and go trip.


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

Frank Church, Fuck yeah.

Visually polluting the rivers of ID once again!


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

4 Rivers Lottery: FAIL!!!

I am beginning to think that the Selway is a myth


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Success! 2 out of 3 for me with a Selway and main Salmon score. I too thought the Selway was a myth, and now I'm going bitches. 

Tina on the other hand was 0 for 3.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Cutch said:


> Success! 2 out of 3 for me with a Selway and main Salmon score. I too thought the Selway was a myth, and now I'm going bitches.
> 
> Tina on the other hand was 0 for 3.


Awesome Kyle! You deserve it. You've certainly put in your time. Congratulations.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Cutch said:


> ..... I too thought the Selway was a myth, and now I'm going bitches.


Hah. 

Looks like I'm goin back to Idaho too, beeches. 

....And another vote for uncle Jerry! He's legendary apparently.


----------



## IdahoJay (Mar 19, 2009)

All aboard the FAIL-TRAIN!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

NO - MF
Yes - Main


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

no middle no main


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Skunked x 4


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Cutch said:


> Success! 2 out of 3 for me with a Selway and main Salmon score. I too thought the Selway was a myth, and now I'm going bitches.
> 
> Tina on the other hand was 0 for 3.


So, Kyle... Buddy...


----------



## Gadzooks (Jun 18, 2007)

*middle fork guidebook*



windriver said:


> Can anybody recommend a good guide book for the MF?


 
yep. get this book \The Middle Fork of the Salmon River - A Comprehensive Guide to rafting, hiking, and kayaking,the Middle Fork of the Salmon River The same author wrote about the Rogue which I used last year and it was great. Good descriptions of camps and rapids and geology. And speaking of geologists, if you need a boater/geologist with all gear on your trip let me know. I got shut out for the 23rd year in a row. CC


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

oh well, 
MF no
Main no.

self support late September?


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

windriver said:


> Can anybody recommend a good guide book for the MF?


I don't have any recommendations on a guide book, but would be more than happy to scout in front of "our" trip.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

MF via a friend - I love friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nothing


----------



## Kathy (Jun 1, 2009)

Failure.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

MF-no
Selway-no
Hells-no
Main-yes, Mid-July, the kiddos are happy with this one.

Also have a May 22 MF thats looking pretty good right now with the level of snow pack or lack there of.

BTW we've been from Boundry Creek in late September -1.5 ft. I wouldn't worry about the flows in July.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Katboater said:


> Also have a May 22 MF thats looking pretty good right now with the level of snow pack or lack there of.


We have a May 23 MF. We picked that date so we would be off the MF in time for the Lochsa on Memorial Day weekend. I am hoping for more snow so we can do Marsh Creek / Dagger Falls with 5' or more. I have seen Dagger at 3.5 to 4.5 and it always looks like more water would be better.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

Rich said:


> We have a May 23 MF. We picked that date so we would be off the MF in time for the Lochsa on Memorial Day weekend. I am hoping for more snow so we can do Marsh Creek / Dagger Falls with 5' or more. I have seen Dagger at 3.5 to 4.5 and it always looks like more water would be better.



We are heading for the Lochsa also should be a great couple weeks of boating. Was actually wondering if the road into Boundry will be open if the snow doesn't pick up, haven't run Marsh yet. I guess its just a matter of time though.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Katboater said:


> We are heading for the Lochsa also should be a great couple weeks of boating. Was actually wondering if the road into Boundry will be open if the snow doesn't pick up, haven't run Marsh yet. I guess its just a matter of time though.


 
Is this part of Ted's group?


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Sept 7 Hells Canyon. Hells yea!


----------



## fishguts (Nov 21, 2009)

NO go on the MF


----------

